# Petition to mint a coin for the PPCLI 100th



## daftandbarmy (20 Dec 2012)

I wonder why you'd need a petition? Couldn't someone just walk in there and say 'make it so'?



The PPCLI will celebrate its 100th anniversary in August of 2014  we feel there should be a coin released honouring the 100th anniversary of the PPCLI (Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry) & all the men and women who serve & have served our country past & present that are members of the PPCLI.

Previous coins have been issued honouring the 100th anniversaries of The Montreal Canadiens & Saskatchewan Roughriders and also one for the 100th Grey Cup this past year.

http://tasmonthly.blogspot.ca/2012/12/petition-to-release-ppcli-100th-anniv.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2012)

Any other regiments ever have a hundredth minted?


----------



## Journeyman (20 Dec 2012)

I know in 2010 the Navy had a couple of 100th Anniv. coins minted as part of their claim to being "senior service," despite several militia regiments being at least 50 years older.



Such desperation for _some_ measure of pride to cling to must be embarrassing for the Navy folks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I know in 2010 the Navy had a couple of 100th Anniv. coins minted as part of their claim to being "senior service," despite several militia regiments being at least 50 years older.
> 
> 
> 
> Such desperation for _some_ measure of pride to cling to must be embarrassing for the Navy folks



Hell, I was 17 when the 8CH (then Reg) had their 125th and I retire this year. No special coin minted then (or Navy types talking about being senior) 

Edit - I've come across something about a memorial quarter to celebrate the 125th of the 8CH, but it's not clear. More digging required.


----------



## kratz (20 Dec 2012)

The supporters behind the RCN asked for the coin. 
Nobody from the CA has. 
As a service, the influence of a service is stronger than the individual parts (ships / regiments)


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Dec 2012)

kratz said:
			
		

> The supporters behind the RCN asked for the coin.
> Nobody from the CA has.
> As a service, the influence of a service is stronger than the individual parts (ships / regiments)



And that is why the Infantry will fail at this mission  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Any other regiments ever have a hundredth minted?



Sigs minted our own and sold them, not a general population issued coin.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Sigs minted our own and sold them, not a general population issued coin.



I think the OP was speaking to a special edition Canada mint coin, as in circulated currency.


----------



## Shamrock (21 Dec 2012)

I think they'd be better suited on a three dollar bill.


----------



## my72jeep (21 Dec 2012)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think they'd be better suited on a three dollar bill.


 op: :worms: :stirpot:


----------



## q_1966 (21 Dec 2012)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think they'd be better suited on a three dollar bill.



I am all for a PPCLI coin but that comment made my night  ;D


----------



## PJGary (22 Dec 2012)

They already 'minted' a bad ass cowboy belt buckle. So much better than a coin haha.


----------



## Old EO Tech (1 Apr 2013)

It would take senior CF support to get a general currency special coin minted.  And definitely need the Infantry Advisor  and PPCLI Col Cmdt to get the Comd CA on board for starters.  Now making your own coin is much easier, I'm in the process of making trade coins for all the EME trades with a few other motivated members of the EME branch.  And while some amount of work on the logistics of it, getting base reps, numbers and collecting money etc, it is relatively easy to to accomplish as it doesn't require any high level approval.  Unless you want unit or branch funds, but if you operate on a cost recovery it's not hard.


----------

